# Lanyard & Slingshots



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m shooting Bill's Polymer Ranger these days, I noticed shooting with lanyard support feel very comfortable and gives a good grip.. what others think shooting slingshots with lanyard and without lanyard support ?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

my vote for the lanyard thing!!









im a lanyard kind of shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

MJ sent me a lanyard that I shot with for a while. Really liked it actually. Provided a very good support and allowed me to stabilize my shooting. I am not sure why I stopped using it. I will have to throw it on one of my shooters tomorrow to re-visit the lanyard.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i have played with the one on my cougar, didnt seem to make much difference unless i used very heavy bands, i shoot lighter bands now and dont use the lanyard.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A lanyard is a must with some slingshots like the HTS if you shoot without one the slingshot can leave your hand on release if your not careful this is particular to the 1" thick version,now when I got my seal sniper I thought I'd put a lanyard on it but quickly found no need at all as my pinky fits just in the hole and middle finger grips around its waist so its very secure and a lanyard is not needed


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

When I shoot slingshots with the pinch-type grip (like the HTS or the Moose) I like to use a lanyard. Anymore I shoot ones that you brace with the thumb behind the fork so I haven't felt the need for one.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I put para cord on most of mine just incase they slip out my hand when hunting, jeff


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

It's good practice IMO to use a lanyard. I don't like shooting without one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

When I use a secure double hook grip (pinch-grip, or whatever it's called) I sometimes don't use a lanyard. This is the grip where you secure the frame with your thumb and index finger hooking around the front. However, I now prefer using lanyards on my thumb brace frames because I had a mishap about a year ago. I was at full draw when a band snapped, the frame twisted in my light grip and it flung right by my face and smacked a gouge in the basement wall behind me. I was still hanging onto the pouch!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> It's good practice IMO to use a lanyard. I don't like shooting without one.


It's good practice which we should all follow,it gives security/safety when using,now I just need to find one that I can use with a seal sniper...hmmm I have an idea that should not interfere with the hole I put my pinky finger in..I'm going to try and see if it works


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Right I figured on one


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

for me a lanyard aids in reloading, lets you drop ur slingshot and use two hands to load and center ur ammo in the pouch, without having to go far to grasp ur slingshot again for the next shot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, I like that hanger


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> When I use a secure double hook grip (pinch-grip, or whatever it's called) I sometimes don't use a lanyard. This is the grip where you secure the frame with your thumb and index finger hooking around the front. However, I now prefer using lanyards on my thumb brace frames because I had a mishap about a year ago. I was at full draw when a band snapped, the frame twisted in my light grip and it flung right by my face and smacked a gouge in the basement wall behind me. I was still hanging onto the pouch!
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I think I am going to start using one myself as I had one of those mishaps yesterday. Had a band snap at the pouch but with my light grip the frame came back and caught me it the throat pouch still in my hand at full draw.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

that's one big reason it's so critical to always wear safety glasses when shooting. A pair of glasses might not totally prevent an injury in a case like this, but It will certainly mitigate it so some degree, possibly turning a lifetime disfiguring handicap into something much less critical. Remember, they still can't transplant eyes.

James



dragonmaster said:


> When I use a secure double hook grip (pinch-grip, or whatever it's called) I sometimes don't use a lanyard. This is the grip where you secure the frame with your thumb and index finger hooking around the front. However, I now prefer using lanyards on my thumb brace frames because I had a mishap about a year ago. I was at full draw when a band snapped, the frame twisted in my light grip and it flung right by my face and smacked a gouge in the basement wall behind me. I was still hanging onto the pouch!
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I think I am going to start using one myself as I had one of those mishaps yesterday. Had a band snap at the pouch but with my light grip the frame came back and caught me it the throat pouch still in my hand at full draw.
[/quote]


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree James I'd prefer glasses over a lanyard any day,both would afford better security together but safety glasses is a must above all else in my book


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I put para cord on most of mine just incase they slip out my hand when hunting, jeff


Wow!!!! 
That is an impressive collection!


----------

